# Sunrise on the Hondo place



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Meat in the cooler. Coffee in hand, and this incredible sunrise on the Hondo place this morning .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Check out the ring around the moon last night out there. The real thing was spectacular.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome sunrise picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Spectacular sunrise! Did you mess with colors or are they that red?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I brighten it to see the brush. Here is the untouched pic as it actually looked:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

